# Proyecto reparación árbol inflable



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

Buenas tardes.

He comprado de segunda mano un arbol de navidad hinchable. Funciona bien, salvo por las luces de su interior, que apenas dan luz. He desmontado el sistema electrico para ver si puedo repararlo y necesito que alguien me eche un cable.

Voy por partes, tiene un transformador con una salida de 12V, 1500mA. Alimentando un ventilador (el que se encarga de inflar el arbol, de 12V a 0.95A). Despues tiene conectado un sistema de 6 bombillas incandescentes en dos fases paralelas, o sea 3 y 3.

He tratado de sacar el esquema electrico y creo que es mas o menos asi:







PROBLEMA:
La cosa es que las luces son tan tenues que apenas se aprecia que estan encendidas. En plena oscuridad apenas se notan los puntitos de las bombillas, pero no iluminan el interior del árbol. He estado realizando mediciones con el tester y la salida al ventilador es correcta, de 12V pero las salidas hacia las bombillas no me da una lectura clara, oscila entre 0.15 y 0.28V, fluctuando constantemente. He probado a poner los pines de todas las formas posibles pero nada de nada.

Para solucionar el problema habia pensado sustituir las bombillas por unas de LED que iluminen más. O no se que pensais, o como podría resolver el problema. 

Os adjunto algunas imagenes: (En la imagen de la bombilla encendida, en la foto se ve como si emitiera mucha mas luz de lo que lo hace realmente... En realidad apenas luce el filamento...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

Las lámparas led de automotor vienen directamente para 12 V o las tiras también !


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



He editado el mensaje adjuntandolas. Gracias por responder Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

Si , lo vi , también edité mi respuesta.


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

La cuestión es que deberia poner 3 bombillas de minimo 4v en serie para alcanzar los 12V no?. Y lo mas importante, no quiero fundir la placa, ya que alimenta el ventilador. Teniendo en cuenta lo que consume el ventilador, me quedarían un máximo de 500mA para las luces. Tengo entendido que los diodos LED de alta luminosidad estan en unos 3.7V con un consumo de 20mA, así que cada fase se quedaría en  11.1v (igual le tendría que poner una resistencia para ese voltio que queda o aguantaria sin ella?, o ponerle un LED más aunque luzcan menos)... El led lo acoplaria donde estan las actuales bombillas incandescentes de manera facil, como se ve en este video:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las lámparas led de automotor vienen directamente para 12 V o las tiras led también !


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

Ya le leí antes. Pero esa no es la solución, porque como dije antes las bombillas están en dos series. Y lo que usted dice es que las ponga en paralelo recableando todo el arbol... No es solución para mi, pero gracias.


----------



## josemaX (Ago 29, 2018)

Donde las bombillas mides en AC, no?


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

josemaX dijo:


> Donde las bombillas mides en AC, no?



Ahora me acabo de dar cuenta... que la salida del transformador es AC... Claro yo estaba midiendo en DC, por eso me daba la lectura correcta en la salida al ventilador, porque esta detras del diodo rectificador... Ahi estaba el problema. Y me acabo de dar cuenta que ya no puedo poner el sistema de led a no ser que le ponga otro diodo rectificador y el condensador... Entonces por que iluminan tan poco las bombillas????

Y muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2018)

Si el voltaje es correcto, seguro ya este algun foquito en mal estado, recuerda que estan en serie, y uno que funcione mal, hace funcionar mal a todos.
Si te animas, puedes reemplazar los foquitos con led, y en vez de conectar las series en CA, lo conectas junto al ventilador.
Cuantas luces son en serie?


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si el voltaje es correcto, seguro ya este algun foquito en mal estado, recuerda que estan en serie, y uno que funcione mal, hace funcionar mal a todos.
> Si te animas, puedes reemplazar los foquitos con led, y en vez de conectar las series en CA, lo conectas junto al ventilador.
> Cuantas luces son en serie?



Lo que comentas es lo primero que pensé pero al ser dos series... que haya una bombilla mal en cada serie ya es casualidad... Las series son de 3 bombillas sólo, asi que hay 6 bombillas en total, tal y como pongo en el diagrama.

Si ves la foto de la trasera del circuito impreso hay dos agujeros libres uno en el positivo y otro en el negativo justo despues del puente. Los he testeado y dan 12v DC que se podrian utilizar para poner una linea de luces LED en DC y soldarlos directamente a la placa. Lo que no se es si aguantará con el puente rectificador y el condensador existente. No me gustaria cargarme el ventilador vamos, o que le llegue menos fuerza y no cumpla su cometido.

Admito sugerencias... Y muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

Dónde va el ventilador seguro tenés 17Vdc , ponele un LM7812 y lámparas led automotor o tiras de led


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 29, 2018)

Fuente ATX reciclada, y pon los led que quieras.


----------



## Genghis (Ago 29, 2018)

hell_fish dijo:


> Fuente ATX reciclada, y pon los led que quieras.


 El arbol es para exterior. No puedo usar una atx. Tendria que poner muchisima infraestructura. Una caja estanca y sin ventilacion... palmaria en un suspiro... El caso es que necesito una solucion sin alejarne mucho del diseño original. Y teniendo en cuenta que es un hinchable, que no puedo manipular demasiado el interior.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Por cierto, asi como está dibujado el puente rectificador, volaria en pedazos. (Solo es una observacion para el resto de lectores).






Si en continua (ventilador) tienes 12v exactos, y no mas que eso (12 voltios en alterna, al rectificar y filtrar se suben a 12 * 1,4142), eso quiere decir que, o el transformador a sufrido algun desgaste en los bobinados por calentamiento, y entró en corto alguna espira, o el trasformador no está entregando lo que dice, o como última opción el ventilador está consumiendo mas de lo debido.

Asi mismo, yo optaria por poner 3 led de alto brillo con la parte de la lupa fresada (o lijada para quitarla y asi que tenga mas ángulo de luminosidad), en lugar de las lamparitas, y en las conexiones a la continua (deberias de desconectar la serie de la alterna y pasar a la continua) pongas su correspondiente resistencia limitadora para la serie.

Te recuerdo que los led consumen como 10 veces MENOS que las lámparas que tienes ahora, por ende el voltaje va a subir un poco y tendrias que regularlo de alguna manera, quizas con algun conversor CC-CC StepDown de por lo menos 2 amperes.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 3, 2018)

los led consumen  +/ - 20 ma calcula la resistencia que tienes que poner segun el LED que pongas, pero yo revisaria primero ese trafo, en la salida debe dar 12 v AC, y el voltaje de las bombillas 
como te ha puesto otro compañero el esquema del puente rectificador que pones " estan mal conectados los diodos " revisalo
suerte saludos


----------



## Genghis (Sep 3, 2018)

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestros comentarios. Lo mas probable es que me haya confundido yo a la hora de hacer el esquema.

Os pongo de nuevo la foto de la placa por si me podéis ayudar a hacer bien el esquema.






Y aquí os pongo resaltada la placa para que veáis mejor las pistas del circuito:






El puente rectificador es este:




Los dos pines del centro están conectados a los cables que vienen del trafo. La medición en ese punto es de 11.6v-11.7v AC. y en los pines + y - estan conectados el condensador y el ventilador.

Mediciones:
- Salida directa del trafo: 13,7v AC
- Entrada en la placa 11.6v AC
- Salida hacia el ventilador: 12,49v DC

A ver si con estos datos localizáis el problema. O quizás no haya problema, puede que haya un fallo de diseño y esas lamparas nunca alumbraron una mierda... Aunque no veo que fabricante se va a gastar dinero de más en cableado y lámparas que no alumbran nada y daría igual que no estuviera...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Genghis dijo:


> Mediciones:
> - Salida directa del trafo: 13,7v AC
> - Entrada en la placa 11.6v AC
> - Salida hacia el ventilador: 12,49v DC


 
Comencemos por cambiarle la batería de 9V al tester


----------



## Genghis (Sep 3, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por cierto, asi como está dibujado el puente rectificador, volaria en pedazos. (Solo es una observacion para el resto de lectores).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias por el aporte. Precisamente eso es lo que quiero hacer, cambiar las lámparas por unas LED. Si me puedes decir que tengo que comprar y como conectarlo te estaría treméndamente agradecido, ya que no se mucho de electrónica.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comencemos por cambiarle la batería de 9V al tester



Las pilas del tester son nuevas... gracias...


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mas arriba te dejaron los voltajes de los led que podes comprar segun su color y el amperaje que consume cada led.
Por ejemplo si haces una serie con 3 led rojos, el voltaje va a ser;
Vled * cantidad = voltaje total.
1,9 * 3 = 5,7 voltios.
Y como estan en serie, el consumo es lo mismo, 20mA.
Con éstos datos puedes calcular la resistencia en serie que va a limitar la corriente.
En el ejemplo seria una de;
(Ventrada - Vled) / Aled =
(12 * 5,7) / 0,020 = 315 ohms
El valor comercial es de 330 ohms.
Te dejo una pagina para que lo hagas mas facil Calcular resistencia para leds en serie online | Inventable.eu
Con respecto a lo que dijo 2Me, es que el voltaje del transformador (salida directa) tiene que ser igual al de la entrada del puente rectificador, eso indica que mayormente las pilas del tester andan mal.
Vuelve a medir bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Genghis dijo:


> Mediciones:
> - Salida directa del trafo: 13,7v AC
> - Entrada en la placa 11.6v AC


 
Se perdieron 2,1 V ?


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 3, 2018)

Genghis dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestros comentarios. Lo mas probable es que me haya confundido yo a la hora de hacer el esquema.
> 
> Os pongo de nuevo la foto de la placa por si me podéis ayudar a hacer bien el esquema.
> 
> ...


veamos compañero, hay una cosa que "no me cuadra " Salida directa del Trafo 13,7 V AC Entrada Directa a la placa  11,6 V AC " aqui Faltan 2,1 V AC ¿ donde estan ? porque de aqui ya entran en el rectificador, ¿ desde la salida del trafo a la entrada a la placa todo en " alterna " se pierden 2,1, hay mucha longitud para provocar esa caida de tension, no lo creo, debes tener alguna derivacion
revisa ese cableado
saludos


DJ T3 dijo:


> Mas arriba te dejaron los voltajes de los led que podes comprar segun su color y el amperaje que consume cada led.
> Por ejemplo si haces una serie con 3 led rojos, el voltaje va a ser;
> Vled * cantidad = voltaje total.
> 1,9 * 3 = 5,7 voltios.
> ...


DJ T3 me has asustado  ( 12 * 5,7 )
ya vi que es un error involuntario 12 - 5,7 / 0.020 = 315 Omh
pero digo yo una cosa ¿ que tiene que ver las pilas del tester con que las lamparas no luzcan, a su intensidad nominal,
si las pillas del tester estan " mal " el tester marcara mal o no marcara nada, pero si del trafo sale una tension y a la placa de entrada no entra esa tension no tienen nada que ver ni las pilas ni el tester ni el tio que está midiendo, el problema es una perdida de voltaje que hay que encontrar,
como es un Arbol de Navdad de aqui a Diciembre hay tiempo,
tenacidad y perseverancia,
como segun  decis si las pilas del tester estan, ya no sbemos que voltios son los que no llegan a la placa, lo que me hace pensar que el secundario del trafo no este bien, trata de cambiarlo o probar aunque sea con trafo de cargar el PC o cualquier telefono movil  y conectarle la salida de ese trafo de prueba solo a las bombillas, para ver si lucen bien, no conectes al puente porque esa corriente que sale ya es continua, y no conectes al ventilador por ekçl amperaje, solo para probar a las bombillas
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> los led consumen +/ - 20 ma calcula la resistencia que tienes que poner segun el LED que pongas


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Los LEDs NO consumen 20 mA!!!!! Esa es la corriente maxima que soportan, pero metele 20 mA y te van a durar dos día.
Cuando diablos van a aprender a leer los datasheets????
La corriente normal de operacion es del orden de 10 mA o un poco menos, el brillo no se ve atenuado en absoluto y la vida util se hace infinita..
Eso ya lo hemos tratado como mil veces en el foro....y siguen sin aprenderlo.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 3, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> Los LEDs NO consumen 20 mA!!!!! Esa es la corriente maxima que soportan, pero metele 20 mA y te van a durar dos día.
> Cuando diablos van a aprender a leer los datasheets????
> La corriente normal de operacion es del orden de 10 mA o un poco menos, el brillo no se ve atenuado en absoluto y la vida util se hace infinita..
> Eso ya lo hemos tratado como mil veces en el foro....y siguen sin aprenderlo.



bueno hombre, pero no hace falta que grite
los led consumiran de acuerdo a su voltaje especifico y su resistencia interna, un led de silicio no tiene la misma resstencia interna que un led de germanio, y los dos son diodos luminiscentes
mucho gusto en saludarle  mil veces y una más = mil-uno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Los leds no tienen resistencia interna fija , ergo , imposible usar ley de Ohm para calcular su consumo.

La luminiscencia en semiconductores existe desde finales del 1800 , pero por favor pasame un link de venta de leds de Germanio


----------



## Emis (Sep 3, 2018)

Me gusta la idea de poner LEDs de alta luminosidad, también con un circuito que destellen 

Lo de la pila del tester es normal me pasaba así midiendo lo mismo y me marcaba otra cosa cada vez

Puede ser que el transformador sea de baja capacidad de corriente por eso se caiga el voltaje? 

Probaste si encienden con mayor fuerza las luces sin el ventilador?


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 3, 2018)

con el debido respeto, yo no he asegurado que un led consuma 20 ma, he dicho que consumen más o menos 20 ma, que no es lo mismo, por otra parte hay leds que pueden consumir 30 ma lean esta pagina y su explicacion tecnica sobre la resistencia de los leds
www.inventable.eu/calculadora resistencias leds , hay varas ventanas`de calculos pero vean la de los leds y la explicacion tecnica  
en la calculadora se puede introducir la " corriente " que uno quiera, !!! naturalmente siempre que se adapte a la corriente maxima admisible por el led que se escoja !!!
lea y vera que hay un tipo de led que puede llegar a los 300 ma, y el autor es ingeniero electronico, " algo sabra  "


Emis dijo:


> Me gusta la idea de poner LEDs de alta luminosidad, también con un circuito que destellen
> 
> Lo de la pila del tester es normal me pasaba así midiendo lo mismo y me marcaba otra cosa cada vez
> 
> ...


puedes mirar el enlace que pongo más abajo
inventable.eu/ calculadora de leds, te da los resultados, segun los valores que le sumistres, y te da el circuito de como hay que conectar
muy sencillo
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2018)

Veamos:
La página te dá este esquema fácil para los que no saben:

Con los 21mA que calculan ahí, *el LED del dibujo se quema en algunas horas!!!!*
Ni decir que debería haber elegido el valor normalizado de 180 ohms...que igual quema el LED pero demora algunas horas más.

También dice esto:



Totalmente ambigüo. Cual es un LED de alta luminosidad que soporta esa corriente "típica" de 20 o 30 mA ????
Este??




o este???




o este otro??




Esos son mas o menos de los que hablan ustedes. No son LEDs de 1W ni nada parecido.

Entonces... mejor buscar el modelo y el datasheet correspondiente y averiguar cual es la corriente máxima que soporta según el propio fabricante.
Esa corriente máxima la dividís en 2 y ese es un valor seguro para lograr una vida util eterna sin disminución del brillo.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 4, 2018)

pues eso, los que no sabemos, nos guiamos por estas paginas, los que saben, no se aclaran, este hilo es de tratar de ayudar a un compañero con una averia en un equipo, y como no se le encuentra una solucion, logica, se desvia el hilo hacia otra situacion que  ha sido circunstancial, al decir el compañero autor del hilo de cambiar las lamparitas por leds
manda castaña, decir  que el tester no marca la tension bien, porque la pila está mal, ¿ desde cuando un voltimetro necesita una pila,?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> manda castaña, decir que el tester no marca la tension bien, porque la pila está mal, ¿ desde cuando un voltimetro necesita una pila,?


Casi desde hace 40 años los voltimetros digitales, que ahora son los unicos que se consiguen, usan pilas para alimentarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2018)

Y ya sabemos por repetidísimas experiencias , que los testers con batería de 9V baja miden mal , siempre de mas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ya sabemos por repetidísimas experiencias , que los testers con batería de 9V baja miden mal , siempre de mas.



Si,  y están los que indican batería baja en el display *antes* de medir mal y los que recién avisan cuando están a punto de apagarse y llevás semanas midiendo mal.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 4, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Casi desde hace 40 años los voltimetros digitales, que ahora son los unicos que se consiguen, usan pilas para alimentarse.



buen dia Dr, yo uso un analogico 10000/omh/v, y aqui los tenemos en cualquier distribuidor de aparatos y componentes electronicos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ya sabemos por repetidísimas experiencias , que los testers con batería de 9V baja miden mal , siempre de mas.


El mío "medía bien" un par de segundos y luego la tensión comenzaba a aumentar lentamente y se iba al diablo. Lo quitaba del circuito, volvía a medir y otra vez igual, solo que ahora medía un poco mas alto. Apagaba el circuito, lo encendía de nuevo...y otra vez lo mismo desde el comienzo.
Era taaan raro esto que pensé que la SMPS estaba palmada... pero nó, era la pila del tester hdrmpylpmqlp
De bronca, me compré el Uni-T nuevo y que se vaya al diablo el otro cachivache... que ahora anda OK...lpm


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 4, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> ... yo uso un analogico *10000/omh/v*, y aqui los tenemos en cualquier distribuidor de aparatos y componentes electronicos



Si pibe, se consiguen...  pero hoy la gran mayoría son digitales y necesitan pilas para no violar las leyes de la física.

Y de lo que hay analógico, dudo que se encuentren de precisión.  Sin ir mas lejos el que estás usando es de 10000 ohm/v , es una bobina robusta aunque no tanto como los de tablero (3000ohm/v)

Un analógico decente es a partir de los 20000 ohm/v . Y ni hablar de los exquisitos de 50000 ohm/v que había que manipularlos con cuidado como bailando con la abuela.


----------

